# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  The Devil...

## PurpleHazeStorm

Okay, so my dream freaked me out a little because I've never had the devil appear in my dream before. I'm not really a religious person, but I am spiritual, if that makes any sense...

Anyways in my dream I was in a house, the house kind of looked like the house from my childhood that I grew up in. I remember there was a group of people there but you could only see them like outlines, no features or anything so you couldn't really identify them. The group of people didn't give out like a bad vibe or anything, they were just there watching what was happening. I kept talking in Spanish (which is weird because in real life I don't know Spanish, but in my dream I knew what I was saying). The house had a basement and I kept feeling like the devil was down there, I can't explain it but I just knew he was there. I kept calling the devil a coward and basically taunting him and telling him that he couldn't do anything to me and that he was weak (which sounds like a really stupid thing to do) and all of a sudden the devil came running up the stairs and towards me, he looked like a weird little creature, I can't really describe it because it was disfigured and doesn't look like anything I've ever seen. He ran up to me, I stood my ground but I could feel the fear building up in myself, then the devil started to bite down on my hand and that's when I could feel how powerful he actually was and that I shouldn't have taunted him and started panicing, then he dragged me away and that's when I woke up...

Like I said it was an unusual dream, I've never had a dream about the devil directly, I've had dreams about demons though. This dream terrifyed me and when I woke up I felt like I was in trouble, like my soul was in trouble. Idk if this means that subconciously I'm concerned about my soul and what will happen to me if I don't start believeing more in God, does someone maybe have a different idea as to what this means? Thank you for your time.

----------


## tsiouz

Don't be confused with religion.
In the depths of religion devil represents the shadow of the self.

Devil as an archetype is sign of sexual magnetism on the ego.
Now in dreams devil is a sign of strong vitality.
Don't worry.

----------


## splice

It's O.K to be touched by the devil as long as he doesn't steal your soul.  ::evil::  That's just an old saying I heard, I wouldn't be too superstitious if I were you, nothing can harm you in your dreams. If the devil pops up while you're awake and not dreaming, then you should start to pray, but other than that you're in the clear. Another saying I heard about the devil is that he is dangerous because he's old. He's got a lot of tricks up his sleeve.   :Shades wink:

----------


## ancientfeelings

yea i had my first dream with the devil. it was cool weird and scary. basically, i was just standing there, and all of a sudden i felt the power and strength deep inside me start to grow. with a few seconds the power and strength was an extreme amount of energy. i then did a war yell like "rrrrrrrRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGHHH!!!!!!!!!  " i grew wings, got WAY bigger, my skinned turned into like a purple dragon skin. and the energy I had inside was so intense i could have destroyed a whole city with a mere touch. i then was like "whoa, this is some evil satanic power!" i got scared and decided to woke up, before the awesome power was paid for with my soul. its funny because im atheist, btw lol!

----------


## Darkmatters

^^ Wow ancientfeelings - I once had a dream very similar to that. No devil though, I was defending a huge warehouselike area from intruders with the help of a couple of jungle cats and my sister, and we suddenly knew there was a break in securuty and where it was. We ran there at top speed (actually me and my sister held onto the tails of 2 of the jungle cats and slid on the slick floor, then let go when we were almost there and slid the rest of the way on our own). It was a huge garage door that was slowly opening, and behind it were 3 cannibal-looking dudes wearing loin cloths made form different patterend jungle cat skins, and they had some kind of gloves or mittens made of the same skin with big claws attached to their hands. They seemed primally powerful, and I knew they had absorbed power from jungle cats somehow, by killing and eating them or something. 

Hard to remember the details now (this was long ago) but finally the only one left was their leader, and I fought him till he turned tail and slid out under the garage door (which was now closing). It was closed too far for me to get through when I got there, but I knew I couldn't let him get away, so I thrust my hand under the door and let out this wild growl and suddenly I completely lit up with this massive primal energy and felt myself becoming some sort of were-cat - not by wearing skins and claws and eating one like the enemies did, but by actually accessing the power inside myself and I grew claws that were real and grew from my hands (as opposed to being attached to gloves) and I jammed my hand under the door and was able to grab the guy and pull him back through, denting the door. I felt the power growing uncontrollably and it was starting to scare me, and then I woke up. 

Sorry for derailing the thread, but the similarities in our dreams are uncanny, and now I wonder what causes dreams like that and how common they are? I'd say the associated imagery (jungle cats or devil) are probably arbitrary or symbolic, but there's a real burst of some kind of energy. Maybe kundalini energy or something? Or some kind of random surge through the nervous system or in the brain or something. Fascinating stuff.

It might be important to add, earlier in the dream it was very spiritual in nature, mith my sister and I having to choose between 3 jungle cats (different kinds) that were each laying beside sleeping mats which one was our spirit animal, and then we had to lay down next to it and whisper its secret name into its ear and it became our spirit animal. My sister chose hers and whispered its name - I chose mine but didn't know its name and my sister had to tell me what it was. The cat was getting restless and about to turn on me and kill me until I whispered its secret name in its ear. Then we slept there until we woke up knowing the intruders were breaking in.

----------


## Chimpertainment

I used to have re-occurring dreams about a bottomless pit. After a few dreams I met Apollyon, the angel of the bottomless pit. These images are not exclusive to my psyche because it represents something we collectively experience. 
The feelings you feel in dreams make the experience seem more real than a normal dream.
This is a good sign, it means you are going to a deeper level in your psyche.

I must not fear.
Fear is the mind killer.

----------

